# Schaltschranktaugliche Netzwerkfestplatte (NAS) gesucht



## van

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Netzwerkfestplatte (NAS) die ich ohne Kabelbinder stabil in einem Schaltschrank montieren kann. 

Also irgendetwas für die Hutschiene oder mit Schrauben.
24V Spannungsversorgung wäre auch ganz praktisch.

Konnte bis jetzt leider nichts finden.
Danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Hallo,

die Frage ist natürlich, was Du sonst noch unter schaltschranktauglich 
verstehst, abgesehen von den 24V und der Befestigung.

Shockmount, Erweiterter Temperaturbereich ...

Eine Möglichlkeit wäre ein Hutschienen-PC mit Atom-CPU 
und *FreeNAS*.


----------



## van

Hallo Gerhard,

die Anforderungen sind nur das ich es im Schaltschrank montieren kann, direkt auf die Hutschiene oder mit Schrauben.
Ich will die Festplatte nicht lose n den Schaltschrank stellen und mich auch nicht mit Kabelbindern verkünsteln.

Shockmount, Erweiterter Temperaturbereich ... sind erstmal seeehr nebensächlich.

Eine USB Festplatte würde auch gehen.

Gruß


----------



## Perfektionist

reflexhaft dachte ich: wenn Netzwerk, bis wohin erstreckt sich dies? Kann die Platte also nicht eventuell in einem wohlklimatisierten Büro Platz finden?

Aber es wird einen Grund dafür geben, dass die NAS-Platte in den Schrank soll/muss.



> Eine USB Festplatte würde auch gehen.


Die gibt es auch ohne externe Versorgung (bus powered). Ggf. käme ein einfacher Stick auch in Frage.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

van schrieb:


> Hallo Gerhard,
> 
> Eine USB Festplatte würde auch gehen.
> 
> Gruß



OK, wenn ein paar Bohrungen am Gehäuse erlaubt sind:

*okw*

*HRT*


----------



## thomass5

Hallo,
Rechner für Schaltschrank/Hutschienenmontage gibts ja einige. Installier da einfach http://freenas.org drauf.

Thomas


----------



## Michael68

Schon gelöst?

Mir stellt sich die Frage wie viel Geld Du ausgeben willst oder kannst. Industrielösungen gibt es einige. Shock ist wohl im Schrank kein Thema oder ist der Mobil oder nicht an der Wand verschraubt?

SSD oder grosse USB Sticks ist immer ein gutes Thema und "Schmerzfrei" - In der Regel ist ein DSL mit im Schrank, da würde ich doch den USB der Fritzbox benutzen. Ansonsten ein Hutschienen Gehäuse mit einer 2.5" / 3.5" HD und einem NAS Adapter und die laufen mit 5/12V - Bastelspass.


----------



## van

nö, ist noch nicht gelöst.

Meine Wunschvorstellung von einem NAS bzw. USB Festpatte die ich einfach auf eine Hutschiene aufschnappen kann, gibt es wohl (noch) nicht.

Ich hatte halt die Hoffnung das es bei der Masse an IT Komponenten (Switch, Router, Netzwerkdose, PCs, ...) für die Hutschiene auch eine Festplatte dabei ist.


----------



## Michael68

Hallo,

gibt es ganz sicher ich schau morgen mal bei einem Lieferanten.

Was spricht denn gegen sowas?
http://www.buffalo-technology.com/products/network-storage/linkstation/ls-chl-linkstation-live/


----------



## thomass5

van schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hatte halt die Hoffnung das es bei der Masse an IT Komponenten (..., PCs, ...) für die Hutschiene auch eine Festplatte dabei ist.



Die Lösung mit PC hatte ich ja schon genannt.


thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Rechner für Schaltschrank/Hutschienenmontage gibts ja einige. Installier da einfach http://freenas.org drauf.
> 
> Thomas



Was ist eigendlich der Hintergrund des Ansinnens?

Thomas


----------



## van

Michael68 schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen sowas?
> http://www.buffalo-technology.com/products/network-storage/linkstation/ls-chl-linkstation-live/


Nichts, außer das das Büro-NAS nach 10 Minuten defekt auf dem Boden liegt oder das es beim nächsten Anlagen Transport im Schaltschrank rumeiert (Der Kunde hat mir mal eine Anlage liegend im Sprinter durch halb Europa gefahren).
Im zweifel wird es aber darauf hinauslaufen ...



thomass5 schrieb:


> Die Lösung mit PC hatte ich ja schon genannt.


Auf eine Eigenbau Lösung mit einem IPC und FreeNAS will ich verzichten, erscheint mir irgendwie etwas übertrieben nur für ein NAS/USB-HD.
Wobei ich für ein zukünftiges Projekt einen IPC mit großer Festplatte, WinXP und zwei Netzwerk-Ports evt. gebrauchen könnte....



thomass5 schrieb:


> Was ist eigendlich der Hintergrund des Ansinnens?


Der Kunde will größere Datenmengen lokal an der Anlage speichern, von einem Bildverarbeitungssystem. Später auch irgendwann zusätzlich im Firmennetz, derzeit hat aber das lokale speichern Vorrang. Ein USB-Stick ist dafür zu klein.

Gruß
van


----------



## winnman

Liefere die Platte seperat, lose mit, und bau einfach ein Ablagefach dafür ein.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR

winnman schrieb:


> Liefere die Platte seperat, lose mit, und bau einfach ein Ablagefach dafür ein.





> ich suche eine Netzwerkfestplatte (NAS) die ich ohne Kabelbinder stabil in einem Schaltschrank montieren kann.
> 
> Also irgendetwas für die Hutschiene oder mit Schrauben.
> 24V Spannungsversorgung wäre auch ganz praktisch.



Du liest schon noch was die Themenersteller überhaupt wollen?


Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus Rupp

ich habe solche probleme auch schon gehabt, in diesem fall haben wir es folgendermassen gelößt, es wurde ein ipc (dieser serie):
http://www.mini-tft.de/xtc-neu/prod...ipal-2200D---Embedded-Server-fuer-Hutsch.html
montiert.
,an diesem wurden entsprechende usb-storage mit alu-gehäuse angeschlossen, welche mit folgenden klammern auf der hutschiene montiert wurden:

http://www.mini-tft.de/xtc-neu/prod...Hutschiene--Adapter-zu-HRT-GREEN-PC-015-.html

der gesamtaufwand ist also damals das ergänzen der usb-storage-gehäuse um die klammern gewessen. das os wurde auf der internen platte installiert und die usb-storage´s als NW-Freigabe (oder bei Linux als Share) ins Netzwerk gebunden, daurch wurde das produktiv-system vom netzwerk-storage softwareseitig getrennt.


----------



## Karsch

Hallo,

hat hier vielleicht schon jemand ein passendes Festplatten Gehäuse zur Hutschienenmontage gefunden? (24V, USB o. esata)

Grüße


----------



## Alexandro

Also ich würde hier ein Panasonic CF-29 oder neuer mit einer Dokingstation (für KFZ) einbauen wenn es schon mal sein kann, dass die Anlage durch halb Europa gefahren wird. Evt. mit GPS-gekoppelt kann man auch gleich sehen wo sie ist... Vielleicht noch ne gute USV mit rein, wenns weiter weg geht und los gehts. (Fernwartung incl.) :lol:


----------



## Karsch

Ja geht natürlich auch würde aber den Preisrahmen Brutalst Sprengen. Ich möchte gerne eine günstige 3,5" Festplatte, in einem Schaltschrank, professionell auf einer Hutschiene montieren. 
Am besten mit Esata Datenanschluss und 24V Eingangsspannung. 
Leider finde ich so etwas gar nicht !
Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte wo ich so etwas her bekomme.

Danke!


----------



## knabi

Für eine externe 2,5"-HDD habe ich gerade das hier gesehen:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...ersal-Halterung-VESA-fuer-TV-Geraete?ref=list

- zwar nicht für Hutschiene, kann aber mit zwei Schräubchen ordentlich auf die Grundplatte montiert werden....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## dingo

Hallo van,
vielleicht ist das Interessant:
http://www.lyconsys.com/index.php/de/produkte/ssdmodule
zwar nur max. 8GByte aber immerhin REG mit 24VDC.

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## Gucki

naja günstig und gleichzeitig eine professionelle lösung ist halt nicht immer möglich  für schaltschränke gibt es doch netzwerkfestplatten. wenn man sich aber eine schreibtischversion kauft, kann man nicht erwarten, dass die auch in einem schaltschrank montierbar ist.


----------

